# ist das ein rm vertex



## dertutnix (6. März 2005)

bin am rätseln, ob es sich da um ein rm vertex handelt. wer kann helfen?










bitte die ausstattung nicht kommentieren, einfach ignorieren ...


----------



## digi03 (6. März 2005)

Nie und nimmer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. März 2005)

Ich glaubs auch nicht! Was sagt der Verkäufer?


----------



## digi03 (6. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaubs auch nicht! Was sagt der Verkäufer?


Na frag ihn doch mal wenn du Lust hast!?!?
Kannst ihn ja bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch drauf hinweisen, daß das eigentlich Betrug ist was er da macht.
Eine Mitteilung an Ebay hat erfahrungsgemäß wenig Sinn. Die rühren sich da erst gar nicht.


----------



## Schwaenzi (7. März 2005)

Ein Vertex ist das auf keinen Fall. Das hat schon immer die Sitzstreben oberhalb des Oberrohrs gehabt, was hier nicht der Fall ist. Dass es von 2000 ist, kann ich mir aufgrund des Canti-Gegenhalters auch nicht denken. Wenn man sich außerdem mal Lenk- und Sitzwinkel ansieht, wird man merken, dass  der Rahmen von der Geometrie her noch nicht einmal für eine Federgabel (zumindest nicht mit dieser Einbauhöhe!) vorgesehen ist.

Besonders gut gefällt mir auch die Formulierung "[...] die Kurbeln (auf denen Xt steht) [...]". Dass das keine XT-Kurbeln sein werden, ist wohl auch klar, zumal sie schwarz zu sein scheinen. Schwarze XT-Kurbeln sind mir bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaubs auch nicht! Was sagt der Verkäufer?



zitat aus der antwortmail

_"... Es handelt sich sicher um rocky mountain rahmen denn habe damals ca,50 stück gekauft und 5 für mich behalten wovon dieser einer ist andere fotos kann ich leider nicht machen da ich mir dafür immer eine kamera leihen muß"_

dachte ja immer, so ein bischen würde ich die rm auch kennen, aber man lernt halt nie aus ...


----------



## tomcon (7. März 2005)

...also das mit dem Lenkwinkel finde ich auch sehr auffällig...die Geometrie scheint überhaupt nicht mehr zu stimmen...schau Dir mal die Kettenstreben an, in welchem Winkel die nach unten zeigen! Ich würde auch bezweifeln, daß der Rahmen für eine Doppelbrückengabel zugelassen ist (ist doch eine oder?)...also ich würde die Finger davon lassen!


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2005)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich würde die Finger davon lassen!



hab ich auch vor ...

danke für eure meinungen


----------



## digi03 (7. März 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> bin am rätseln, ob es sich da um ein rm vertex handelt. wer kann helfen?
> 
> bitte die ausstattung nicht kommentieren, einfach ignorieren ...


Na dann schaut euch die Ebay-Auktion jetzt noch mal an!!


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann schaut euch die Ebay-Auktion jetzt noch mal an!!



dann könnte man den fred ja jetzt aus dem rm-bereich entfernen   

 verbrecher


----------



## tomcon (7. März 2005)

digi03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann schaut euch die Ebay-Auktion jetzt noch mal an!!




...genau, wir sind das Volk!  Da haben die fachlich fundierten Statements doch mal Wirkung gehabt! Also das finde ich schon ziemlich dreist..Ahnungslosigkeit ist schon schlimm genug, aber Betrug geht eindeutig zu weit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

